# husqvarna 440-XTORQ (REVIEW BY- LOGGER)



## logger 12345 (Aug 11, 2012)

introduction;
i know this saw has been reviewed to death over the net,but i really feel i need to give my views on it,read on...


i decided to do my own personal review on this chainsaw primairly because i have worked with this saw since january this year,also because i always feel it's nice to get opinions direct from people who use chainsaws heavily and regularly,not only that either but the fact that we all cut differnt types of wood, we all work in differnt conditions and climates,anyway ahead i will try and give my views and personal thoughts on this sawi'm no expert but i know my saws and have been in the woods for many years,now to some 8 months of ownership may not seem like a long time to have the saw or build an opinion on it,but the ammount of use this saw has already seen i think it's a good time to do a review.
now,bear in mind this is no fast review where i will just give opinions on the chainsaw only after this period of time and use,this review i feel should be of intrest here because it will be an ongoing review maybe for years,who knows"? it's mainly to keep an eye on the long term durability of the saw,something i am always intrested in with a brand NEW chainsaw of high quality,so far i am nothing short of amazed with the saw and the amount of work it has done,i regularly keep my work updated on my main thread (land clearing with husqvarna chainsaws) so it can be seen clearly that this is indeed a heavily used saw.

ok,ahead i am going to first point out the things i like and dislike about the saw and for now an over all rating.


first of all a little introduction about the saws life so far.


toolless tensioner,a great advantage when working on those long productive days,it saved me a lot of hassle and walking to the tool box many times!






























ok so i first bought the saw back in january,to be honest around this time i had made an arrangment to clear out a lot of acres of land for a local farmer,the conditions are tough and he didn't want any large machinery in cause the place is generally wet been in ireland,my 365sp was much too heavy for some of the work and would have been too slow of course except for the big trees,i already had a light saw of 50cc displacment but i felt it just wasn't durable enough to withstand some of the punishment dished out from clearing this land required,so after some thought i decided to go with this saw,it was a keen price and it too carried the label of a 'high end' chainsaw,it wasn't just a homeowners grade saw it was a full on heavy duty long hours saw.
i went ahead in january and took a trip to the local husqvarna dealers in limerick and got a great deal of 450euros for this saw new,bear in mind the prices can vary a lot country to country.

since january this saw has cleared maybe two miles of bushes and heavy overgrowth in to an old unused farm,this entrance to the farm wasn't used since the 50's,it cleared all the bushes with ease and i found it to be very light and easy to manage,there were everything to light trees in this old roadway to thick hedging,thorny bushes,and various types of weeds and large plants in the way.





when we made it in i used the saw to cut 100's of trees,it felled them,limbed them & cut them in to firewood and never missed a beat.

















so ahead here i will list some things i like/dislike and spec.




spec:

make/model
-husqvarna 440 x torq 
-engine displacment 40cc 
-chainbar/ oregon chain with 15" chain,full sequence chizzel
-bought NEW 8 months old now
- tooless chain tensioner
- syntetic oil/husqvarna
- high grade eco friendly chainoil
- autotune


likes
- light weight
- very fuel efficent
- easy to manage and tension chain
- very powerfull and high revving
- consistant power even when used all day and in hot temps
- good cutting range when sharp can cut the full bar length
- durable and very tough
- low maintainence (i have had to do nothing since i got it only the normal small things)
- great air injection system,keeps filter spotless in any conditions and i cut a lot of hardwood
- auto tune is good and it is consistant
- lightening fast limbing


dislikes:

- hard to start
( the saw can be a tricky thing when you let it sit for 5 minutes after cutting,it was always this way,main reason is it cools down really fast after cutting,so you try to start it after 5mins but it won't fire,cause it needs choke,as i say after letting it sit for 5 minutes you never remember it cools down so fast,so you forget it needs choke,then you pull and pull and get.......tired.......and before you continue you are already tired,this really just is something you need to think about and remember,it really is operator error.

- can bog a little
( unless you have the chain really sharp don't try and cut hardwoods the bar length cause it won't happen,it will anoy you bogging down,keep it sharp then it will power through,i can forget sometimes it's 40cc and treat it like the larger displacment 365cc for example, it needs some TLC


- tempremental at times 

the saw can be tempremental sometimes in differnt conditions,for example in foggy weather it can be slow revving,but i use normal pump petrol and husqvarna so all this can make a differnce too,the conditions can effect it sometimes and you notice it but it never effects it that much and you continue,then after a while it adjusts,i presume it's the autotune,but i'm not 100percent sure if this saw has autotune to be honest,the carb is preset from factory and never needs adjusting cause in any conditions it always rights it self and runs it's best to suit the conditions.

- slow to warm
this is my main pet hate with this saw it is really slow to warm in the mornings,it would anoy you this way and catch you out when you are busy and in a hurry,obviously you would have left it warm for a while but it's not enough,my god you think it's ready but it really is still spluttering and bogging,it needs to be left on the high idle to warm for maybe a good 2minutes then you are ready to roll,this is what i do now.




conclusion:

ok to be honest this is a great chainsaw,it is tremendously powerful and you forget it's 40cc,it is very light in fuel,i use a 9ft x 5ft tralier and it fills it with cut firewood logs everytime with only one tank of fuel,amazing...i love the xtorq engine and already can say it's a much nicer engine to use than the older ones,the saw tackles any job,the ammount of trees this thing has cut so far is amazing 100's of trees and it had met nothing to stop it so far,it powered through the old entrance of the farm we are clearing out maybe 2 miles of a roadway not used since the 50's , cut through thorny bushes,large trees on the roadway in,big and small plants overgrown around the roadway with thick hedging,nothing got in it's way,it's a very strong saw in my opinion,i'm very impressed with it.it has cut nothing really but the hardest of woods from ASH,to silver birtch to whitethorn,the saw is a very easy to manage and light weight which makes working around the woods easy and productive,it is a good match for a mid to large size chainsaw like i use the 365sp,both work together well and nothing much can stop them both,it is a great limbing saw and you really feel productivity here with it in this area.


well that's my review,but the intresting part is yet to come,the part i myself like,to test the longterm durability and reliability of it before any spanners and parts are needed,so far the main drive sprocket isn't even showing any signs of wear,it has needed nothing only replacment chains and general normal maintainience such as greese bar tip and clutch bearing,sharpen chains,clean with compressed air and the small usual things like that. i am impressed but am more intrested to see how long it can last,i will update here please god in time with some more news,this saw has a lot of work to do in the coming weeks/months/years so it will be intesting to back track and calculate the hours. if you are further intrested check out my other thread updated more often (land clearing with husqvarna chainsaws) this thread is a more regularly updated one here and it is my main working thread.


so i will update here when there is news to update,so far nothing to report only i can't seem to get to the end of it :msp_wink:



8/10 rating i will give it, minus two for the dislikes i mentioned.


-logger


----------



## MtnHermit (Aug 11, 2012)

Except for the chain tensioner, the only difference 435 => 440 is that the 440 has a high compression piston, so more power.



logger 12345 said:


> toolless tensioner,a great advantage when working on those long productive days,it saved me a lot of hassle and walking to the tool box many times!


How do you remove the B&C with the toolless tensioner?




> likes
> - light weight
> - very fuel efficent
> - easy to manage and tension chain
> ...


I was surprised by the fuel efficiency, normally a refill is a rest stop, damm thing won't quit. Light on oil too.




> dislikes:
> 
> - hard to start
> ( the saw can be a tricky thing when you let it sit for 5 minutes after cutting,it was always this way,main reason is it cools down really fast after cutting,so you try to start it after 5mins but it won't fire,cause it needs choke,as i say after letting it sit for 5 minutes you never remember it cools down so fast,so you forget it needs choke,then you pull and pull and get.......tired.......and before you continue you are already tired,this really just is something you need to think about and remember,it really is operator error.


Can't you just set the high idle?




> - can bog a little
> ( unless you have the chain really sharp don't try and cut hardwoods the bar length cause it won't happen,it will anoy you bogging down,keep it sharp then it will power through,i can forget sometimes it's 40cc and treat it like the larger displacment 365cc for example, it needs some TLC


Bog or the NK chain binds in green wood? It has been my experience is that the OEM NK chain will not clear the noodles and the result is clutch slippage.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Matt J Leppek (Aug 11, 2012)

i dont think the 440 is autotune, only the newer models with the first number being 5 (540xp/550xp/562xp etc) are autotune. and im surprised to hear someone likes the tooless chain tensioning, i hate mine. have to tighten it every 10 minutes, gets old, thats why im selling my 235...


----------



## REJ2 (Aug 11, 2012)

I did not know the 440 was an auto tune saw.

edit: just seen where Matt disputes the auto tune on this saw also.


----------



## Matt J Leppek (Aug 11, 2012)

Just checked out the site, the 440 is not an autotune


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 11, 2012)

If Husky made and older smaller saw with AT it would be the 346xp.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 12, 2012)

thanks lads for the feedback. to be honest i love the tooless chaintensioner i think the saw can get away with it been a smaller lighter saw,to be very honest i never hardly need to adjust it much,it must be the fact i use the best chainoil i can get here,it honestly never hardly needs adjusting.only time it does is when i put a new chain on and then it saved me bother.

as for the autotune yes i was fairly sure it hadn't this feature but to be honest i think it runs perfect without it,ok apart from the slight climate changes and the way i mentioned the way it effects it sometimes but this is only very slight and you would hardly notice,the carb is preset from the factory and never needs tuning at all.i don't think autotune is a required option in any chainsaw nor even needed but yes of course it would be nice to have it and yes i guess it would make it run better at times but again IMO not essential.

the idle is already set good from the factory so again don't need changing. 

i think the saw is great and the only glitches are the ones i have mentioned which too are easy to get used of.


i use oregon chains and they seem to be quite good even in hardwood,as i say for the bigger stuff the chain needs to be good and sharp.


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 12, 2012)

*more likely well sharpened chain.*



logger 12345 said:


> thanks lads for the feedback. to be honest i love the tooless chaintensioner i think the saw can get away with it been a smaller lighter saw,to be very honest i never hardly need to adjust it much,it must be the fact i use the best chainoil i can get here,it honestly never hardly needs adjusting.only time it does is when i put a new chain on and then it saved me bother.
> i use oregon chains and they seem to be quite good even in hardwood,as i say for the bigger stuff the chain needs to be good and sharp.


In my experience,well sharpened chain produces very like heat/friction.Self feeding/sharp chain will not stretch as much as dull chains being forced through the wood.Good b&c oil isn't as important as a sharp chain,imho.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 12, 2012)

sorry,i think the first poster up there asked how to remove the B/C with the tooless tensioner,all you do is unscrew the side tensioner and then take off cover bobs your uncle!! simple as....


yes,i good chain makes all the differnce,it's simple to keep chains sharp,i always file sharpen my chains with oregon files and raker gauge,i never ever take them to shops,grinding chains IMHO IS A waste of good chain!! even if i hit something hard and really damage the teeth i will file them all down evenly again and good to go.


these new strato engines in this type saw are extremly fuel efficent,i find it noticeably lighter then the 365sp,i know they are two differnt animals but pound for pound these engines are far more fuel efficent than the old school stuff.


----------



## rsmn (Aug 13, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> Except for the chain tensioner, the only difference 435 => 440 is that the 440 has a high compression piston, so more power.



The website also shows the 440 having 'Smart Start' and the 435 doesn't. Anyone know what the Smart Start feature is? 

It also shows the 440 to be about 1/2 lb heavier than the 435.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 14, 2012)

smart start is a good feature,the older husky saws had the on/off switch but it was easy to get confused sometimes,they had an arrow and set up like this written on the previous switches like this ( STOP---->) so when you look at that you could still get confused and push the on/off switch to the side that has the word stop rather than where the arrow was poining.thus then trying to start the saw in the 'off' position and flooding it.

so in turn they came up with smart start which means the saw is always on the 'on' position with a spring mounted switch,it is a great job and all you need do now is hit it up to switch the saw off but it will return to 'on' all the time it self.


thanks for mentioning this i forgot it


----------



## Fedaburger (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds like a great saw I want one now.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 14, 2012)

i have the 340,, i haven't run it enough to give a full review on it but i like it,, the only thing i don't like about it is it has a 325 pitch b/c,, personally i think it needs 3/8lp


----------



## MtnHermit (Aug 14, 2012)

rsmn said:


> The website also shows the 440 having 'Smart Start' and the 435 doesn't. Anyone know what the Smart Start feature is?


I don't have a clue what 'Smart Start' is, but it is not the 3-position On-Off-Choke switch. The 435 properly tuned is an easy starter. I fiddled with my 435 L and idle T screws for an hour to make it happy. Will usually start on one pull warm from 8000 - 11,000 feet elevation, no small feat.



> It also shows the 440 to be about 1/2 lb heavier than the 435.


Perhaps we could get Logger to dig out his scale and post a pic in the weight thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/179406.htm I posted the 435 weight some months ago.

If you want either a 435 or 440, check VMInnovations for a refurb, half price makes a great saw a great deal.


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 14, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> ...treat it like the larger displacment 365cc for example...
> 
> 
> -logger




Would you post some photos of your 365cc chainsaw? I'm sorry, I couldn't stop myself from making that comment .

Seriously, thank you for the detailed review (rep being sent)! I'm surprised at your positive comments re the tooless tensioning system.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 14, 2012)

no problem lads,it's good to get others opinions too on this saw,thanks for the input.
i will weigh the saw tonight ohh and yes i will do a review also on the 365sp and write my opinions on what i think of it,might do it later when i can get the time.been wanting to do a review on both of these chainsaws anyway as they have seen some incredible heavy use now.


----------



## rsmn (Aug 14, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> I don't have a clue what 'Smart Start' is, but it is not the 3-position On-Off-Perhaps we could get Logger to dig out his scale and post a pic in the weight thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/179406.htm I posted the 435 weight some months ago.
> 
> If you want either a 435 or 440, check VMInnovations for a refurb, half price makes a great saw a great deal.



Given the few differences between the saws, maybe the tool-less tensioner parts weight 1/2 lb more?? Or does Husky weigh the 435 or 440 with different bar lengths??

VMI's site shows a refurb 435, but no 440 today.


----------



## old 040 (Aug 14, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> I don't have a clue what 'Smart Start' is, but it is not the 3-position On-Off-Choke switch. The 435 properly tuned is an easy starter. I fiddled with my 435 L and idle T screws for an hour to make it happy. Will usually start on one pull warm from 8000 - 11,000 feet elevation, no small feat.
> 
> 
> Perhaps we could get Logger to dig out his scale and post a pic in the weight thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/179406.htm I posted the 435 weight some months ago.
> ...



you really don't have anything better to do, do you, #1 i don't see any friends listed in your profile, #2 you won't just let someone pm you, if you have issues with others doings or thoughts, i think it's best you keep yours to yourself, yeah the 435 is a great saw, i bought mine just to see if i could ruin it with my makeshift carrier, i'm glad you chimed in on my thread, i'm looking forward to talking to you


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 15, 2012)

hi lads,

take it easy,no point in argeing here,we all have opinions and sometimes they may not be what we want to hear,look we are all on here to relax,enjoy the site and discuss chainsaws.

i will leave it at that.

-logger


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 15, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> I don't have a clue what 'Smart Start' is, but it is not the 3-position On-Off-Choke switch. The 435 properly tuned is an easy starter. I fiddled with my 435 L and idle T screws for an hour to make it happy. Will usually start on one pull warm from 8000 - 11,000 feet elevation, no small feat.
> 
> 
> Perhaps we could get Logger to dig out his scale and post a pic in the weight thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/179406.htm I posted the 435 weight some months ago.
> ...





old 040 said:


> you really don't have anything better to do, do you, #1 i don't see any friends listed in your profile, #2 you won't just let someone pm you, if you have issues with others doings or thoughts, i think it's best you keep yours to yourself, yeah the 435 is a great saw, i bought mine just to see if i could ruin it with my makeshift carrier, i'm glad you chimed in on my thread, i'm looking forward to talking to you



I don't see an issue with MtnHermit's post. Maybe some drama carried over from another thread?


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 15, 2012)

i didn't see any issue either....

please don't carry it on in my thread anyway.

back to the saw anyway guys,i will weigh it tomorrow and post it up,also i am considering doing a review on my 365sp
who thinks this is a good idea or not?


----------



## rburg (Aug 15, 2012)

I will be glad to read it.


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 15, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> i didn't see any issue either....
> 
> please don't carry it on in my thread anyway.
> 
> ...



I'll read it, I enjoy your 'real world working saws' reviews.

If you find some fresh Guiness Extra Stout draught, please enjoy a pint (a proper Imperial pint, of course) for me .


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 15, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> I'll read it, I enjoy your 'real world working saws' reviews.
> 
> If you find some fresh Guiness Extra Stout draught, please enjoy a pint (a proper Imperial pint, of course) for me .





thanks for the nice word  i am not a major drinking person,to be honest i am an occasional drinker,but then i can drink quite a lot and have been known to stand on two feet drinking when everyone else is knocked out 

anyway,believe it or not i had 3 nice pints of gunness yesterday evening,and nice and cold they were! went down with not much effort 


i will start work on that 365 review asap.... :msp_wink:


----------



## KevinC (Aug 16, 2012)

*So I'm Clear...We're Talking About The 440 E-Series, Right*

Hello Everyone:

A bit off topic but......we're looking at the Husqvarna 440 _E-Series _ here, correct? I'm looking to buy and am having trouble trying to find the difference(s) between the 440 and the 440-e. Can someone help me out?

Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## wyk (Aug 17, 2012)

So, what's that yoke go for in Eire, then?


----------



## wyk (Aug 17, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> i paid 450 wyk,prices are always a little higher here,it's a great little saw though,nice and light which helps.
> 
> offtopic a little, are you busy?
> 
> ...



I was at TCI as well. I did my 30a, 30b, and 31 there in May of 2011. I suggest ya take the the 30-31 combo course that last a week. I think FAS has a grant to pay for it as well. They are all treeclimbers, and are incredibly fit, and a bit cocky or stoic, but good chaps. I was studying with Kevin AKA Kev, a ginger Brit.

Yer gonna learn a lot of techniques, which is good. But a lot of the techniques are to overemphasize safety, like engaging the brake every half second seemingly  But get in the habit of doing it how they show you because that is exactly what the tester will look for, whom will be independent of these guys; and ya may get lucky and meet the tester that owns a Buell that I thought was pretty cool. I especially appreciated learning techniques for felling, grounding, and moving trees in tight canopy environments - very handy while I was in England.

BTW, here's an interesting story for ya. I called information(I forget which one) and I asked for "Tree Care Ireland" after I realized I had entered their number wrong in my mobile. The lovely gal on the phone with a bit of a northern accent takes a moment and then tells me, "We've not got a '_Three Car Eireann_'" 

Thank you for that one, Ireland.

I'll be back in Ireland this fall.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 17, 2012)

wyk,

see my post you "quoted" it's strange cause i can't see it here on the thread,i was going to repost the comment until you quoted on it but then wondered how did you quote it when i can't see my own post....strange....

anyway,yeah i think it was a kevin fella i was talking to also believe it or not,they sound like a nice bunch of lads in fairness,yeah that was the one i was told to do also the week course,it's worth it too,yeah i think FAS will pay 500per course which isn't bad at all considering it's 1200 i think for the week course,not bad at all..

the city and guilds certs are the best and are for life,so well worth having it,i might set up a proper buisness on the side with it too later on i mean a proper tree care buisness,as i say i wouldn't do it full time but would be nice to have it on the side like i do now,a lad can always put the name in then with ESB and county council etc and be on call to take away storm damaged trees etc. good demand for that here.


----------



## wyk (Aug 17, 2012)

There was a server reboot about 512AM or so PDT. And it seemingly restored to a 12AM PDT back-up from what I could tell? It was early for me, and I had been up all night, so could easily be mistaken. I ended up losing 2 posts. But since it happened in the middle of the second one, as I often do when the server is slow, I copy my post before hitting 'submit' just in case the server loses it out of habit. So when it came back, I simply pasted it, at which point it contained a quote of your lost post.

EBS is supposedly a nice outfit to work for. I applied last time I was back there, but was told they weren't hiring. Not surprising. Isn't unemployment in Ireland something like 19%? They claim it's 8-9% here, but that number only includes people looking for jobs in states that keep track of that info, or folks that still can claim unemployment. Some estimate our unemployment is nearly double what's reported. I believe it, I hadn't found steady work in years since I was a field engineer for Philip's Medical Systems in the early naughties. This next trip off to Ireland I'll be doing volunteer work for an animal rescue for room and board. I'll be in Tipperary mostly. Last time out, the bud I usually stay with in Dublin miraculously got accepted into a University in Liverpool, so I really didn't have a place to stay to belay the costs. Now I have somewhere to stay, food, and a small stipend. So I imagine I'll be in Ireland for a long while this time.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 17, 2012)

wyk said:


> There was a server reboot about 512AM or so PDT. And it seemingly restored to a 12AM PDT back-up from what I could tell? It was early for me, and I had been up all night, so could easily be mistaken. I ended up losing 2 posts. But since it happened in the middle of the second one, as I often do when the server is slow, I copy my post before hitting 'submit' just in case the server loses it out of habit. So when it came back, I simply pasted it, at which point it contained a quote of your lost post.
> 
> EBS is supposedly a nice outfit to work for. I applied last time I was back there, but was told they weren't hiring. Not surprising. Isn't unemployment in Ireland something like 19%? They claim it's 8-9% here, but that number only includes people looking for jobs in states that keep track of that info, or folks that still can claim unemployment. Some estimate our unemployment is nearly double what's reported. I believe it, I hadn't found steady work in years since I was a field engineer for Philip's Medical Systems in the early naughties. This next trip off to Ireland I'll be doing volunteer work for an animal rescue for room and board. I'll be in Tipperary mostly. Last time out, the bud I usually stay with in Dublin miraculously got accepted into a University in Liverpool, so I really didn't have a place to stay to belay the costs. Now I have somewhere to stay, food, and a small stipend. So I imagine I'll be in Ireland for a long while this time.





thanks for the update,you sound like a good worker in fairness,very nice of you do that work for the welfare for animals,fair play to you to be able to move around so much and try as hard as you do,if i had more work i would ask you straight out if you would be able to lend a hand,but unfortunately the work i have in the woods is really quite this year,the weather is the worst part,it is effecting everyone,farmers inc,it has been one of the worst years recorded here in ireland.

but hey,if things change next year and i happen to get really busy,i could be sending you a PM,but who knows by then you could be flat out busy yourself.


so have you any family?

are you from america origionaly?


i wish you the best in the mean time in ireland,i hope the weather and the people are kind.


in general,in a nutshell.....work here is really quite,the worst in years,ireland is in a real recession,people like me figure ways to adapt,i am lucky to be still building if a little quite,extensions,small building jobs keep me very busy when i am not in the woods,i also work selling the firewood as you all know from here,when work goes quite i am entitled to draw government stamps, claiming weekly which i have paid in for years so i suppose i am lucky enough.
but yes,work in ireland is very dried up right now,it is mainly only the undercutters who are out busy at the moment in most trades,no big money to be made.a lot of lads are only bringing home a weeks wages if lucky,but to be very honest i suppose it's like this worldwide!?? i hear it's gone tough even in ozz....


----------



## wyk (Aug 17, 2012)

I was actually born in Japan of all places, on a military base. My father was US air force. So I am used to moving around.I was orphaned when I started college. SO, while it made things difficult, it coulda been worse. I have distant ties to Ireland and Scotland, but closer ties to my Cherokee, Japanese, and German blood. I'm a typical AMerican mutt. Spent about half my life in California and Texas, and the rest in points in between. I have about 3 years or so spent in Ireland and a few months in England. 

I was up all night working the details out on my visa and the transport of my greyhound back to Ireland. It's a lot of little things you have to cover in order for it to work. If things go well, this time my visa will be for 3 years instead of just 2. We'll see. I would have stayed longer last time, but as ya know - there's just no jobs. So volunteering is sort of skirting that and it's an entirely different type of Visa work permit.

Thanks for the thoughts, mate. Preciate ya looking out for me. Without family, all I gots are what friends I make and whatever charity they have since steady work has eluded me. Supposedly, there's work, forestry even, in NZ...

I hope things go well for ya, man. Folks stateside prolly dunno how bad it is in Ireland right now. I wish you all well. And, if things work out, soon I'll be in the same handbasket you're in


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 17, 2012)

It is 41cc, not 40 - and I don't buy for a second that the toolless chain tensioner is an asset, more like a gimmick...


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 18, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It is 41cc, not 40 - and I don't buy for a second that the toolless chain tensioner is an asset, more like a gimmick...





thanks for the more technical said of it saw troll, i don't get in to exact fine detail all the time,i assume people know it's a round the mark 40cc saw,i'm sure one cc isn't going to make any major differnce in the cutting time  but yeah thanks for the update that is is 41cc.

as i said already i think the tooless tensioner is excellent,i use this saw very heavily,it does a lot of work,it's a great job,it's very easy to undo and when you get used of it you always screw it back on the same way and the same torque there or there abouts...anything that saves you taking around a belt of tools is a bonus,but each to there own,i'm not majorily fussy either to be honest so i adapt and get used to a thing after a while,we all have differnt opinions,i just happen to like it.

i think the saw can get away with it been a small light saw.


----------



## wyk (Aug 18, 2012)

Dunno bout the toolless thing, but I do like the single lug bar mount on the lil 444SE. It makes swapping them out fast.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 18, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> thanks for the more technical said of it saw troll, i don't get in to exact fine detail all the time,i assume people know it's a round the mark 40cc saw,i'm sure one cc isn't going to make any major differnce in the cutting time  but yeah thanks for the update that is is 41cc.
> 
> as i said already i think the tooless tensioner is excellent,i use this saw very heavily,it does a lot of work,it's a great job,it's very easy to undo and when you get used of it you always screw it back on the same way and the same torque there or there abouts...anything that saves you taking around a belt of tools is a bonus,but each to there own,i'm not majorily fussy either to be honest so i adapt and get used to a thing after a while,we all have differnt opinions,i just happen to like it.
> 
> i think the saw can get away with it been a small light saw.



Thanks for the feedback logger12345. I believe that it is only a problem for those who change out chains for resharpening. Guessing by the amount of work you have on your saw I believe that the tooless chain adjuster has proven it's sturdiness. If you sharpen your chain on the saw then it shouldn't be a problem. How often do you need to readjust after mounting a new chain that is stretching after the first few uses?

7


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 2, 2012)

7sleeper said:


> Thanks for the feedback logger12345. I believe that it is only a problem for those who change out chains for resharpening. Guessing by the amount of work you have on your saw I believe that the tooless chain adjuster has proven it's sturdiness. If you sharpen your chain on the saw then it shouldn't be a problem. How often do you need to readjust after mounting a new chain that is stretching after the first few uses?
> 
> 7




i can't believe how good it is actually,when i put on a new chain it only needs one firm up maybe after an hours cutting,it's a very sturdy set up and easy to undo and tighten when you get used to it,i just leave my gloves on and i torque it on the same amount all the time,it always goes to the same position and you sort of memorise it when you squeeze it back on.

small hardwood branches are a nightmare though and always make the chain loose but this is the case with any saw,they pinch the bar and chain sometimes when limbing.


----------



## MtnHermit (Sep 2, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> no problem lads,it's good to get others opinions too on this saw,thanks for the input.
> *i will weigh the saw tonight*


Did this happen?


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 2, 2012)

sorry not yet,will do tomorrow


----------



## MtnHermit (Sep 3, 2012)

-logger

I'd like to discuss these with you.



logger 12345 said:


> - hard to start
> ( the saw can be a tricky thing when you let it sit for 5 minutes after cutting,it was always this way,main reason is it cools down really fast after cutting,so you try to start it after 5mins but it won't fire,cause it needs choke,as i say after letting it sit for 5 minutes you never remember it cools down so fast,so you forget it needs choke,then you pull and pull and get.......tired.......and before you continue you are already tired,this really just is something you need to think about and remember,it really is operator error.


You mention choke, which is both choke and high idle. What happens for you with only high idle?




> - can bog a little
> ( unless you have the chain really sharp don't try and cut hardwoods the bar length cause it won't happen,it will anoy you bogging down,keep it sharp then it will power through,i can forget sometimes it's 40cc and treat it like the larger displacment 365cc for example, it needs some TLC


Same issue, different conclusion. My take on cutting green wood, from your photos everything is green, is it's the NK chain and the noodles/chips. I've found that the NK chain will not clear the noodles/chips when using the full bar and the chain binds and then the clutch slips of the engine bogs.

What say you?


----------



## hamish (Sep 3, 2012)

RTFM!

Warm restart, engage choke, disengage choke, pull starter. The engageing/imediate disengaging of the choke sets the high idle aka starting circuit of the carb.

With that family of saws especially the lil ones dont just grab the recoil handle and pull, gently pull till you feel some resistance then give er.


----------



## tec498 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've had a 440e for two years now and it's done a lot of work. It's great saw for small wood and limbing. I love the tooless chain tensioner as well and have never had a problem with it. I find it's faster and easier to swap bars/chains on this saw than on my ms290.


----------



## RSD (Sep 3, 2017)

I see this thread hasn't been added to in almost 5 years...time for an update!

It was with a heavy heart that I decided to retire my John Deere CS-40 after 17 years of faithful use...despite me not quite always doing the right thing with it as far as "long term storage". Deere stopped making parts of it 10 years ago and I think it needs a new carburetor. Bought the 440e as a replacement. I do have a question about this saw...the chain tensioner wheel does not loosen by hand out of the box and I don't want to risk breaking it off....any ideas on loosening it? I see two holes for a spanner wrench but it didn't come with one.


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 3, 2017)

RSD said:


> I see this thread hasn't been added to in almost 5 years...time for an update!
> 
> It was with a heavy heart that I decided to retire my John Deere CS-40 after 17 years of faithful use...despite me not quite always doing the right thing with it as far as "long term storage". Deere stopped making parts of it 10 years ago and I think it needs a new carburetor. Bought the 440e as a replacement. I do have a question about this saw...the chain tensioner wheel does not loosen by hand out of the box and I don't want to risk breaking it off....any ideas on loosening it? I see two holes for a spanner wrench but it didn't come with one.


The JD CS40 is actually a Efco. Here is a thread about it. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/john-deere-cs40-chainsaw.3340/

7


----------



## Bob Billingsly (Dec 11, 2017)

Being as it has a high compression rate, would it be kosher to run some 110 octane racing fuel?


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 11, 2017)

Bob Billingsly said:


> Being as it has a high compression rate, would it be kosher to run some 110 octane racing fuel?


Totally senseless in all saws, irrespective of their compression rate. Maybe in some highly modified saws it might be an option, but for production line stuff senseless. There have been a few threads over the years on this topic. 

7


----------

